

Video Shows Every Flight on Earth in 72 Seconds - yagibear
http://blog.wired.com/cars/2008/12/earlier-this-ye.html

======
sidsavara
I want to make a screensaver out of this. I just Googled for youtube
screensaver. I'll do that later =)

